# Jeep Comanche?



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it worth buying on for less then $500? It is a 1988 with the inline 6 with 165,000 miles. I would use it as a back up or is it not worth dealing with since reading the whole uni-body deal. I have only residential and one small 20 spot parking lot? The body is in good condition.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

If not rusty, it sounds like a great deal, the 4.0L is a great engine.

There is a lot of hear-say about Cherokee/Commanche uni-bodies, but that is mostly from people who have never plowed with one.

Many posts in this thread are pro-Cherokee/Commanche written by ACTUAL OWNERS. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57880


----------



## bigmuny (Nov 7, 2009)

Buy it..if you don't want it send me the info and I will buy it...


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

Comanche's make great plow trucks for small lots and driveways. I wouldn't wanna tackle the Walmart superstore lots with one. That being said stick a 7-7.5' blade on it and some decent tires along with a little ballast in the bed and enjoy. The 4.0L is a virtual tank. You will enjoy a long and loving relationship with a legend in the Jeep community if you choose the Comanche.


----------



## oldrusty (Sep 9, 2009)

I have been plowing the last three seasons with my 89 comanche. I love plowing with that little truck. I do mostly residential drives and a couple small lots. Just have to remember its not a bulldozer.lol....


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I had a Brand New 1987 Commanche with the 4.0IL six and auto 4x4 with a 7' Fisher plow on it. It was in the top three plow trucks I ever had! Put a set of real snow tires and a little bit of ballast in the back it is will go through anything!. I use to plow out an entire industrial park with mine 10 buildings and three streets, plus 15-20 other accounts. I had it for 8 years never once did that truck break! I moved the plow to a Cherokee, and again another great plow truck. I would never fear a XJ unibody, they are very Tough as good as a full framed Dakota, or S10 but better driveline.


----------



## FBNemo (Mar 1, 2006)

oldrusty;859580 said:


> I have been plowing the last three seasons with my 89 comanche. I love plowing with that little truck. I do mostly residential drives and a couple small lots. Just have to remember its not a bulldozer.lol....


NICE comanche you have. :salute:
I finally got my 89 MJ back from my college daughters this past summer. Been updating the MJ and giving it the TLC it needed to be a more reliable DD. 
I have a 4.0L, AT, 4" lift with 31" Mastercraft M/T's. This past fall, I wanted to install my Ford 8.8 in the rear with LSD and 4.10 gearing. The front would get the same gear change and a possible lockright. Maybe this spring?
Love using the SNOWBEAR blade on my driveway and friends. Light and simple to move around. Don't have much in it so I can have the blade sit, if needed.
Here is a pix of the MJ pushing some snow from past year...


----------



## Jeff Hughes (Feb 2, 2010)

FBNEMO.... hi there


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

If you know how to work on a Jeep Engine...The GET IT...
Perfect plow truck!!!!


----------

